# SIGG Water Bottle Recall



## thetrailboss (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got this from my local retailer:  



> We have just been told that SIGG aluminum water bottles produced before mid 2008 contained trace amounts of BPA. Look at the inside of your bottles and if they have a * Shiny copper bronze finish then please bring them in to our store and we will mail them back to sigg and replace them free of charge with a new Sigg bottle that has their new Eco care liner. We apologize for the inconvenience and if you have any questions please stop by the shop or give me a call.



http://mysigg.com/bulletin/


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty sure I have a couple that fall under this.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know why anyone is surprised by this. We never bought a Sigg because we knew the liner was suspect. I figured it was common knowledge. Kleen Kantine's for us.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2009)

I have 4 Kleen Kanteens for the kids but I have a few Siggs (one that is newer and not part of the recall). Guess I never really thought about it much; was just looking for plastic alternatives then and most were purchased right before the huge BPA uproar.


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know why anyone is surprised by this. We never bought a Sigg because we knew the liner was suspect. I figured it was common knowledge. Kleen Kantine's for us.



Agreed...although we had a few siggs from when the girls were first born.  It was totally suspect, when Sigg wouldn't release what the liner was made of...only that it was a proprietary material.....and according to their own research it doesn't leach.  Blah blah blah...

We also now use Klean Kanteens.


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, that came out a couple weeks ago.   I still use my bpa-laden plastic naglenes.  I'll come to your funeral if you come to mine  
Not like I use them for everyday living.  I'm not going on a special hunt for replacements.  It's interesting how the bottle makers are not losing on this one.  They get you to buy twice!


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Yeah, that came out a couple weeks ago.   I still use my bpa-laden plastic naglenes.  I'll come to your funeral if you come to mine
> Not like I use them for everyday living.  I'm not going on a special hunt for replacements.  It's interesting how the bottle makers are not losing on this one.  They get you to buy twice!



Bill, Sigg is doing the "right thing" and replacing for free!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 12, 2009)

Gah! SIGG is my favorite bottle for water at work. Definitely need to take advantage of this as my bottle is definitely pre-2008.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2009)

Actually, I do use mine every day, as do my kids with their Klean Kanteens. So yeah, glad they're doing the right thing. Looks like unless you bought from Whole Foods or Wegman's you'll have to ship them back yourself. But that's okay.


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2009)

marcski said:


> Bill, Sigg is doing the "right thing" and replacing for free!



Ack! You got me!  :smash:
Looks like I missed last week's announcement! I'll have to pay closer attention.  

I see it's a 2 month program and you have to pay the return postage.  I wonder if you have to pay the shipping charges on the new bottle?  The return form isn't very clear.

Interesting that most consumer rebate programs only have an astonishing 30% participation.  I wonder how customers will be asleep at the wheel on this one?

A customer letter from SIGG was rather self-rightous about the matter, casting stone elsewhere:'

" As a person concerned with BPA, you may also want to know that it can also be found in dental sealants, household appliances, children's toys, cell phones, protective coatings, flame retardants, eyeglass lenses, medical equipment, CDs, DVDs, consumer electronics, and canned food."

I suggest you stop serving sandwiches on DVDs and drinking from cell phones too. :blink: You may want to discontinue medical equipment use just to be safe too.  :sad:


----------



## marcski (Jan 7, 2010)

I just got this package back this evening.  My wife was worried, since it took awhile, but I had faith.  My faith was paid off.  Not only did Sigg return the 2 brand .3L new BPA free bottles that I returned, they also threw in a .6L one for good measure. 

Kudo's to Sigg.  They really did the stand-up thing. If the need arises for me in the future, I will certainly support a company like this one in the future!


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice! Makes me wish I had gotten my act together and actually shipped mine back.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a Patagonia Sigg, and Patagonia got pissed because they had a deal with Sigg that all Sigg bottles were going to be BPA free.  Well, some were not and Patagonia offered to take them back.  I didn't want a gift card...I wanted a Sigg.  

At any rate, I contacted Sigg and got a rep who was helpful and told me how to send it back.  I came home three weeks ago and found a FedEx package.  I opened it up and found a brand new silver Sigg.  Very nice.  Though some folks posted some :flame: on the Patagonia website about Sigg, I thought that they treated me very well.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Nice! Makes me wish I had gotten my act together and actually shipped mine back.



Me too...what gets me is that we threw away our nalgene bottles and bought sigg when my wife got pregnant.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> I just got this package back this evening.  My wife was worried, since it took awhile, but I had faith.  My faith was paid off.  Not only did Sigg return the 2 brand .3L new BPA free bottles that I returned, they also threw in a .6L one for good measure.
> 
> Kudo's to Sigg.  They really did the stand-up thing. If the need arises for me in the future, I will certainly support a company like this one in the future!



I guess it's good they are making up for it, but you can't forget that they knew the liners in their bottle were suspect and wouldn't say anything about it and letting folks keep buying them thinking they were safe. Only fixing the problem when it blew up in their faces is not really something to applaud them for.


----------



## marcski (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I guess it's good they are making up for it, but you can't forget that they knew the liners in their bottle were suspect and wouldn't say anything about it and letting folks keep buying them thinking they were safe. Only fixing the problem when it blew up in their faces is not really something to applaud them for.



True, true.  They denied it for a long time.  However, fixing the problem as well as they did is more than most companies do these days.


----------

